# Have you guys ever feel like you were smarter than the adults?



## Creativitron (Apr 30, 2015)

I always question their intellect. While most teachers are Sj which we Nt ultimately are uncomfortable with. As an Nt I always feels like i'm different from the rest of the other students, always waiting for them to catch up.
How about you guys?


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

This describes the mindset of everyone who was ever under the age of 20. True story.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm 20, don't think of myself as a real adult yet but when I was a child only if it was like our maid who was one of the dumbest people I've ever known and annoyingly pushed her opinions to other people. I found that even if I was smarter than someone, they probably still knew more as they were so much older.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

being NT i always felt different 
still do but at least know the reason why
being in the 2% range


----------



## sunyata7 (May 2, 2015)

When I was four, I thought that Santa was a ridiculous belief. I remember being in my private church kindergarten too, and feeling a distinct feeling of hopelessness and fear that I lived in world where adults acted the way they did. Just "wow, this place is messed up."


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I never really stopped to think about it. I was never interested in comparing my intelligence with my teacher's, or with anyone else's to be honest, so I never really cared. I just care about whether I feel comfortable and get along with the teacher or not.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

No, I used to think that because I'm a kid, I don't really know better and should always do as adults tell me to. I was alright with thinking for myself, but I never acted on it in any meaningful way, and most of my thoughts were interrupted by anxiety and various fears.

Until my late teens, when I realized I actually did put more critical thought and initiative into a number of things than many individuals who just so happened to be born earlier than me. They just had the confidence that I didn't, because either nobody knocked them down at the right development stage, or they had that bullheaded stubbornness typical of people who naturally fit in well to society, for any number of reasons. That led to my being quite insolent with a lot of authority figures afterwards, which is a habit I still can't seem to break. Oh well. Luckily I was able to channel that a little more productively in college and many of my professors seemed to find it amusing (since I got along great with most of them).


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

No.
(But that doesn't mean I always thought they were correct.)


----------



## imawotsit (May 9, 2015)

ALL THE TIME. I'm 20, I don't feel "grown up", I don't want to grow up, but since I was really young I had this thing where I would say "Isn't 'imawotsit' always right?" to my siblings (who are 8, 9 and 10 years older than me) whenever they got something wrong which I told them to do another way. When it comes to buying things this _always_ happens because they look at the superficial aspects while I look at convenience, value for money, reviews, if it's cheaper elsewhere, etc., etc. The current issue we're dealing with is whether to get an American fridge or a normal fridge. We're British so we're used to our normal ones. I can't stand the American ones because the freezer section is way too narrow. What is that? Plus it's *fat*. My family are desperate for it because of the superficial aspects but when we went into a store today to look at others I went around comparing the important things like freezer capacity, annual running cost, price, etc. and I found that the American freezers are so inefficient and unnecessary for us. We'll be paying £600 for an American one which is almost double the annual running cost compared to a normal fridge-freezer which costs about £300. We're basically paying £200 more for an ice maker and the chance to tell people "we have a big fat fancy American freezer". What is the point? They can't see this. They see "but it's so big and it has an ice maker". I see "you leave for work at 1pm and come home from work at 2am, tell me exactly when you're going to be using this ice maker." :angry:


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

Not that hard, I felt I was smarter than everybody


----------



## kyu (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm 20 and I have a professor whom I think is dumb as fuck. She had my friend revise her narrative report because the table of contents wasn't included in the table of contents. If that is not stupidity, then I don't know what it is.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

When I was a child, I considered most adults to be idiots. At 38, I still do.

My perspective on children has changed, however. When I was a child, I considered most children to be idiots. At 38, I don't consider most children to be stupid per se, but rather as unfortunate recipients of stupid parent(s).


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes and no. I attribute it more to experience. Like adults seem to require more experience to arrive at the same conclusions ("life lessons") as I do. It's kind of depressing because it makes it seem like the more life experience I have, the harder it's going to be. Maybe I learned the life lessons though, from noticing adults' mistakes so much and now it's like a role reversal thing where I'm trying not to make the same mistakes as they did, which they aren't even fully aware of (usually it's those older than you trying to prevent that).


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

sunyata7 said:


> When I was four, I thought that Santa was a ridiculous belief. I remember being in my private church kindergarten too, and feeling a distinct feeling of hopelessness and fear that I lived in world where adults acted the way they did. Just "wow, this place is messed up."


yup, I felt similar. Going back as far as I can remember, I remember being in preschool ~3-4 yrs old being confused by why everyone else seemed crazy and/or stupid. I mean I never felt like I was actually smarter than others, I got math problems wrong that others got right, others had better memories and such, and everyone seemed sane, yet I always thought it was insane and idiotic for people to believe things like Santa and religion and such. Religious settings especially always made me feel like I was in an insane asylum.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Creativitron said:


> *Have you guys ever feel like you were smarter than the adults?*


YES!

Wait... 
I am an adult :sad::crying:


----------



## Arising Legend (Jan 25, 2015)

I am sure that time will prove I was right. At this point it can no longer be false. As false as the non-existence of public schools.
Some adults are great though.


----------



## sunyata7 (May 2, 2015)

desire machine said:


> yup, I felt similar. Going back as far as I can remember, I remember being in preschool ~3-4 yrs old being confused by why everyone else seemed crazy and/or stupid. I mean I never felt like I was actually smarter than others, I got math problems wrong that others got right, others had better memories and such, and everyone seemed sane, yet I always thought it was insane and idiotic for people to believe things like Santa and religion and such. Religious settings especially always made me feel like I was in an insane asylum.


Same. I never thought I was definitely smarter, but just that I lived further up the mountain, from a higher vantage point. Perhaps even higher than a lot of extremely smart people (high-level engineers, etc) who were still capable of having their own religions (progress, etc). That is why I can't stand Neil DeGrasse Tyson. He's a religious figure


----------



## Reynir (Apr 3, 2015)

I consider all adults to be less more than 'older children'. The older I get myself and the more I see from how things are run in the world, the more convinced I become.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

I could say that while I was a kid, I was smarter than some adults and more stupid than others and it's the same way now, as an adult.


----------

